# laptop und E-Gitarre



## EXRage (27. September 2010)

Hi@all!

Ich habe jetzt endlich meinen Laptop und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit...
Bis auf eine Sache,bei der Ihr nir hoffentlich helfen könnt:
Von meinem Desktop PC war ich es gewohnt,dass ich über ein USB-interface an dem die Gitarre angeschlossen ist über zB guitar rig etwas in audacity aufnehmen und dann natürlich auch wiedergeben kann.
Das klappt gerade mit dem laptop garnicht so 
Ich habe mich unter windows 7,mit dem ich mich bis vor kurzen nicht auseineandergesetzt habe,soweit vorgekämpft den stereomix als aufnahmegerät zu aktivieren(wie auf meinem desktop-rechner auch)...doch da streikt audacity sowie andere recording tools.
Es kommen fehlermeldungen wie"samplerate prüfen"-bin ich alles schon durchgegangen...nichts 
Kann mann schlicht mit den onboard soundkarten der laptops nicht zwei soundquellen ansprechen?Würde eine extra usb soundkarte oder so helfen?

pls help!!

lg EXR


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2010)

Hast Du das Interface also nicht mehr? hattest Du auf dem Desktop-PC denn auch win7? Oder XP? Bei win vista/7 geht das nämlich ein bisschen anders: start, systemsteuerung, hardware&sound, sound => bei AUFNAHME dann mal schauen, ob Du den LineIn des laptops aktivieren kannst.

bzw: wenn Du nen Stecker in den LineIn tust, kommt dann nicht vom Treiber ne Meldung "Stecker wurd eingesteckt" oder so was?

Ach ja: ist der Anschluss der Gitarre denn einer, an den man auch normale Kopfhörer anschließen kann? Wenn nein, dann kann es sein, dass die Soundkarte/das interface dafür geeignet sein muss.


----------



## EXRage (28. September 2010)

Erstmal danke für deine Antwort!

Also,
Das Interface wird per USB angeschlossen und als seperates soundgerät  erkannt.Das Interface hat einen Instrumenten Eingang und einen Kopfhöreranschluss(beide große Klinke(6,3mm))Beim Desktop-PC habe ich es immer so gemacht,dass ich mit einem  passenden Kabel dann vom Kopfhörerausgang DES INTERFACES ind en LINE-IN  des PCs bin. 
Normalerweise ist das nicht notwendig,da das Interface den sound auch  direkt über seinen USB Anschluss weitergibt.Aber hatte ich halt erstmal so  gemacht...
Am laptop habe ich jetzt halt nur nen Mikrofoneingang und nen  Kopfhörerausgang(wobei ich bei letzterem-je nachdem ob boxen oder  kopfhörer angeschlossen werden-gefragt werden ob es als kopfhörerausgang  oder audioausgang nutzen will)...
Und ich kann halt noch nicht mal musik abspielen solange ich das Interface samt Emulationssoftware für die Gitarrenverstärker nutze


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2010)

EXRage schrieb:


> Beim Desktop-PC habe ich es immer so gemacht,dass ich mit einem passenden Kabel dann vom Kopfhörerausgang DES INTERFACES ind en LINE-IN des PCs bin.


 also, und am line-Out des PCs waren dann Deine Boxen? Das geht eben normalerweise nicht so einfach, dass man zwei Soundkarten gleichzeitig aktiv hast...

Dein interface ist erstmal die aktuelle Soundkarte, wenn du es anschließt - d.h. alles, was Du in Sachen Ton machst, macht nur das interface, du müßtest also Boxen oder Kopförer an das interface anschließen. Die Laptopboxen wirst Du so wohl nicht nutzen können.

Man könnte probieren, ob man die Laptopsoundkarte als primäre aktiviert, obwohl das interface dran ist, und ob man dann dem interface NUR audacity zuweist bzw. NUR in audacity halt das interface wählen kann. Wenn Du dann den Kopfhörerausgan des interface mit der Kopfhörerbuchse des laptops verbindest, den man als "line in" belegen kann, KÖNNTE das vlt. doch klappen, dass du das über die laptopboxen hörst.


----------



## EXRage (29. September 2010)

Ich habs jetzt,nachdem ich gesehen habe,dass ich auch beim Mikroeingang auswählen kann,ob es ein Mikroeingang oder ein Audioeingang(Line-In) ist,nochmal so probiert wie oben beschrieben.
Doch auch so wie beim Desktoprechner will es irgendwie nicht klappen.Wenn ich dann den Line-In als standard auswähle und aktiviere wird der sound dennoch nicht über den line-in eingang aufgenommen und schließlich über die laptopsoundkarte wiedergegeben-es ist immernoch so,dass das interface den sound dirket über usb weitergibt.Habe keinen Durchblick mehr 

Habe mir mal usb soundkarten angeschaut-und bei einigen steht in der Beschreibeung dabei :"Ermöglicht gleichzeitige Aufnahme  und Wiedergabe".

Ist das bei mir einfach nicht möglich?Und würde eine solche usb soundkarte vllt mein problem lösen?


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2010)

Das interface IST ja dann Deine neue Soundkarte - wenn du das, was die grad aufnimmt/abspielt, hören willst, muss halt ein Boxenset direkt an das interface - das ist alles. Über USB wird kein Sound an die Soundkarte im PC/Laptop gesendet oder so, über USB wird nur das interface gesteuert, so wie eine Soundkarte über den PCI-Slot angesteuert wird.

Wenn Du eine Sondkarte IN den PC einbaust, kannst Du ja auch nicht die Boxen am onboardsond dranlassen 


Das mit dem "gleichzeitig aufnehmen und hören" steht da nur, weil es bei "Profi"-Karten nicht selbstverständlich ist. Bei normalem onboardsound oder consumer-Soundkarten steht das gar nicht mehr dabei, weil das da selbstverständlich ist. 

Das mit dem aufnehmen+mithören heißt aber NICHT, dass Du mit dem interface was aufnehmen kannst und mit der onboardkarte vom PC bzw. dem laptop dann gleichzeitig das ganze über die angeschlossenen Boxen/laptopboxen mithören kannst.


Eine USB-Soundkarte würde daran auch nix ändern, denn ein USB-Aduiointerface IST eine USB-Soundkarte. Bei Musikequipment im "Profi"-Bereich nennt man das ganze halt nur Audiointerface, das ist alles.


----------



## EXRage (30. September 2010)

Ich versuchs nochmal alles genau zu beschreiben.
SRY wenn ich hier irgendwie begriffsstutzig bin  das Thema bringt mich grad um den Verstand 


Ich hab jetzt nochmal alles mögliche durchprobiert und bin immer noch nicht weiter  
Ich kann zwar hören was ich spiele wenn nur das Interface angeschlossen ist,doch aufnehmen geht NUR mit dem Mikrofon der integrierten webcam des laptops.
Egal was ich in den Windows soundoptionen aktiviere oder als standardgerät einstelle-ich bekomme nur bei diesem webcam mikro einen Ausschlag angezeigt.
Zur Auswahl in den Windows Soundeinstellungen habe ich:

Bei Wiedergabe:
Realtek HDMI Audio Output/Lautsprecher(realtek HDA)/Lautsprecher(USB AUDIO CODEC)

Bei Aufnahme:
Mic at frontpanel(Anschluss am Laptop)/Mikrofon(Webcam)/Line-In/Stereo-Mix/USB AUDIO CODEC

Selbige dann halt auch zur Auswahl in Audacity,mit dem ich aufnehmen möchte.ZUsätzlich noch bei der Auswahl MME in Audacity den Soundmapper out-und input.

Hat vllt jmd das Interface:Behringer Guitar Link UCG102 und kann mir sagen wie er es unter WINDOWS 7 verwendet?


lg und thx für die Hilfe!


----------



## Gast12348 (30. September 2010)

Als aufnahme Gerät must du USB Audio Codec nehmen  Das ist dein USB AudioInterface. 

Mir rotiert aber jetz auch der Kopf nachdem ich mich durch das durchgewurschtelt hab, hast bisl ungünstig alles beschrieben *g*

Allerdings empfehle ich dir zwingend ! Die Treiber zu installieren, denn das sollten die Asio Treiber sein das du niedrige Latzenzen hast und nicht ne verzögerung von 30-40ms beim spielen bzw aufnehmen.


----------



## EXRage (30. September 2010)

ja.sorry dafür. *g*
Das Thema Verwirrt mich grad so  Da hab ich wohl etwas viel und umständlich geschrieben^^

Aber komischerweise klappt das Aufnehmen so auch nicht 
In den Soundoptionen unter Windows habe ich das USB Interface als standard Aufnahmegerät ausgewählt,und in Audacity auch.Dennoch nichts.
Audacity zeigt entweder die Meldung,dass das Audiogerät nicht geöffnet werden kann,oder dass ich die samplefrequenz überprüfen soll.
Letzteres habe ich gemacht bzw.habe ich überprüft,ob ich für die Aufnahme in Audacity eine samplefrequenz gewählt habe die das Interface auch unterstützt...

EDIT:
Habe eben gemerkt,dass sich endlich doch Aufnehmen lässt NUR eben nicht wenn Guitar Rig an ist O.o
In Guitar rig habe ich allerdings die Richtigen Einstellungen so dass ich es ganz normal verwenden kann...Im Guitar rig ist als Eingang das Interface und als Ausgang der HD output(nehme mal an von der lappi soundkarte gewählt.


----------



## Gast12348 (30. September 2010)

Wie gesagt hast du mal die Asio Treiber installiert ? Oder probierst du das die ganze zeit mit den Windows eignen Treibern ? 


PS : Das nächste mal finger weg von Behringer  Ich würd das problem nämlich auf das Behringer interface schieben, das wär nicht das erste mal das irgend nen Behringer kram rumzickt oder rumspinnt. Da hat Behringer unter uns (Hobby) Musikern schon sein ruf weg.


----------



## EXRage (30. September 2010)

Mhh also ich war bisher mit dem Interface eigentlich voll zufrieden^^
Japp.Asio Treiber sind installiert.Sonst wäre das ja eine Qual 

Ich vermutet jetzt halt das Problem bei guitar rig (oder eben dem Interface-obwohl das ja vorher einwandfrei lief).




lg


----------



## Gast12348 (30. September 2010)

Hm merkwürdig, eigentlich sollten dann als auswahl statt USB Audio Codec irgendwas von Asio stehen. 

Was passiert den wenn du in Guitar Rig als Ausgabegerät ebenfalls dein USB Interface angibst, lässt sich dann aufnehmen ? 


Das mit Behringer war auch bisl verallgemeinert, ich kenn das halt nur so von Behringer das es sehr oft Software oder Treiber hickhack gibt, und das die quali allgemein von Behringer sachen nicht so pralle ist. Muss ja noch nicht heisen das dein Interface schlecht ist ( und schlecht reden wollt ich es genauso wenig )

Edit: als Alternative kannst mal den Asio4all treiber von behringer probieren 
http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/UCG102.aspx#software


----------



## EXRage (30. September 2010)

So langsam habe ich das gefühl,mein Lappi will mich verarschen 

Ich wollte eben schreiben,dass,wie du beschrieben hast,zwar die Aufnahme funktioniert,aber das Abspielen nicht.(Interface auch als output und dann vom Kopfhörer Ausgang des Interfaces in den Line-In des Lappis)
Eben noch mal ausprobiert,da funktioniert das plötzlich O.o!!!
Mit eben den Einstellungen mit denen es vorher nicht ging.
Das erklär mir mal einer -.-


Mal sehen wie lange das so bleibt...


Auf jeden fall viele,vielen Dank für eure Mühen


----------



## Gast12348 (30. September 2010)

Na hauptsache es geht, man muss nich alles verstehen


----------

